# online game id switch



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

On my PS3 I have 4 screen names. I bought Need For Speed Shift for my sons. They were having a problem with the game and wanted my help. They were under their own screen name. I ended up having fun in the game and getting pretty far in it as well. So since I didn't want to start all over in the game with my own game id, I just kept playing on theirs. Now when I try to play the game on line under their screen name I cant sign into EA Sports even though I am already on line with the Playstation Network. So is their a way to take my saved game info from another screen name on my PS3 and add it under my screen name so that I can play on line with EA's servers?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You can copy the game save data from one user to another on the same PS3, under you son's user name go to the game save data then go to the game you wish to copy hit triangle there will be a list of options click on copy and it will give you a list of other user names click yours and that will be it.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

It says copying of this saved data is not allowed.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I went back to my PS3 after your response and copied game data from Madden 2011 to another user on the same PS3 with out an issue, so more than likely the game data is protected since it was used online the reason for my theory is I have never been online with Madden 2011 and since both games are from EA it would seem the only logical conclusion.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for checking on that. Yeah for some reason I cant connect to ea using that screen name even though I can connect to the playstation network.


----------



## ndb2211 (Feb 10, 2012)

hi there! this is my first post ever on this forum.

anyway, i think i might be able to help you.

psnuser 1 - where your saved game is and you don't want to restart a new game
psnuser 2 - where you want to play on-line but can't log-in to EA, although logged in to PSN (now called SEN)

what probably happened is that when you started playing on psnuser 1, that account was registered onto EA's online service (now called Origin) and therefore was able to play on-line.

what you'll need to do is create a new account on EA's Origin service (on your PC) with psnuser 2's details, with the exact same email and password on psnuser 2, receive their confirmation email and respond accordingly.

once this is done, any game registered on the same PS3 unit will work across over all the registered accounts.

DLCs, activation codes, redemption codes, etc can only be activated with the game's originally registered account, but will still be available across all users on the same PS3.

I hope it helps!

happy gaming!


----------

